# pro pt111 slide



## canrunin (Dec 23, 2008)

after 50 rounds or so when the last shot it fired the slide does not stay open. i give it a quick cleaning and works fine again.does it with either magazine.any ideas,shoots fine other wise


----------



## rldmharris14 (Mar 2, 2009)

How "dirty" are the rounds? I've heard wolf causes something like that on friends gun.


----------



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

Can u check ur mags in anothergun


----------



## cjweeks21 (May 5, 2010)

what is the grain count of the ammo you are shooting??? Grain count seems unlikely, but if you were by chance buying reloads from some local person it may not have enough mustard to blow the slide back completely, especially after a few rounds dirty-ed it up a little.

I would also ask if the gun if very new??? It is possible that the slide spring isnt broken in and is just being too stiff..... or... maybe it is a freak spring and is too stiff by its own freak nature.

That are the two most logical reasons in my mind.


----------

